# Latest DirecTV RF Remote Model ?



## jeremymc7 (Apr 27, 2009)

Can someone please confirm the latest version of the DirecTV RF remote. I need to order some but want to get the latest. There's a lot of conflicting info out there.

RC65RB
RC65RBX (difference from above?, current?)
RC65RBK (with antenna, but what remote?)
Anything else I missed

Thank you


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jeremymc7 said:


> Can someone please confirm the latest version of the DirecTV RF remote. I need to order some but want to get the latest. There's a lot of conflicting info out there.
> 
> RC65RB
> RC65RBX (difference from above?, current?)
> ...


These are all the same "gender", but R is for RF, B is for backlit, X is for the auto programing of the TV, and K looks to be the "kit" that comes with an antenna for the old H20 & HR20-100.


----------

